

Why no one cares about Yahoo CEO’s fake degree - arobb
http://www.minisprout.com/business/why-no-one-cares-about-yahoo-ceos-fake-degree/

======
ScottBurson
I think there's probably a better reason: Yahoo didn't have a lot of qualified
candidates to choose from. Who would want that job?

